# Jotul lillehammer problems



## tlea (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello all. New to the forum and seeking input. I am a contractor and comfortable with installing gas stoves and confident about install but lack the problem solving skills to diagnose problem. i bought a used Jotul Lillehammer gas stove that appears to have been made around 2006. I dont know the history other than person I bought it from said it worked fine. Here are the symptoms.
1. Pilot lights but sometimes wont stay after released, sometimes will
2. Pilot when wont stay lit appears weaker than when it does
3. When pilot stays lit the stove seems to work fine in the ON position
4. When in the T stat position and the pilot stays on the stove will light when wires are touched together (35 ft, 18 ga copper)
5. When wires are connected to T stat (honeywell 750 mv t stat) the stove wont light when t stat is turned on but when i jump the terminals it will light and stay on.
In addition to this a couple times the pilot would shut off randomly once lit and when relit the t stat wires connected did nothing until I jumped the TH wires on the valve.
Confused? I am. thanks in advance for any help
Tim


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 15, 2013)

you need to clean the pilot orfice first then we can go from there.A weak pilot will cause the issues you have all by itself


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 15, 2013)

do not remove the spring clip holding the pilot hood in place simply put a little penetrating oil or wd-40 in the area of the spring clip and the pilot hood it will lift right off exposing the orfice for removal


----------



## tlea (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. i will check that. So the hood will just twist off once oil has penetrated?


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 15, 2013)

lift off.... dont twist.just pull straight up


----------

